# What Happened



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

This is just great. Warm as pee again today. The little bit of water cooling we had will be gone. Supposed to rain a lot this week, they say, but there have been several days latley where rain or storms were predicted and didn't happen. It was very ominous looking an hour ago, but didn't rain .

We are a strange group, we Steelheaders. I was sitting on a park bench yesterday when someone walked up and said what a pretty day it was. I felt like shoving my multi-tool into his throat :rant:. I keep telling people here and there [barber, sales clerk, etc.] that we need rain and cold and keep getting these looks :yikes:.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

yep sucks, i had a head shake yesterday could have been? might have been? who knows? but my luck probably a carp we need cold and water asap before i hang my family from a tree and sell off my equipment. Move to Alaska and take my skunk-itist with me.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to know I'm not the only one that wants to push people in the river that are pleased with this stupid weather. :lol:


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Well if this warm weather keeps up I am going to start fishing again and stop duck hunting. Once these stormy days pass anyone want to do a float trip on the Huron for smallies? I have never floated it so could be fun.

If you got a drift boat you get bonus points I have never fished from and want to check it out.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

The good news is that all those "fair-weather" anglers will be long gone when the cold and rain of November bring in some steel on the Huron.

Hope to get out this week for a float - if I do, will report back...

Tight lines, all!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Snow


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

DSD, you bend down behind them and I'll push... Had a few drops hit my window today at lunch... what a tease.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I caught a 15" Smallie in one of my holes Saturday, so like you said Finlander, it could be anything right now. It was a hard hit, on a Cleo. Thought I had some Chrome for a minute . 

SNOW :yikes:?? Let's not go overboard. At my age trudging through a foot of snow to get to my holes is not walk in the park, but I do it . I always drop stuff in snow too, never to be seen again :sad:. Stinkin' cold fingers don't work right :rant:.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Hehe it's funny how we look at cold and rain as a good thing. I got some weird looks from a co worker the other day after getting fired up on a weather report of cold and rainy weather..................too bad it keeps fizzling out before it hits us  I think we need to get a group together and do a rain dance.................or at least drink away our desire to chase steel for a day


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Once again we mostly got missed again today... hey at least lows in the 30s are coming back in a few days.. now something just short of a monsoon would be nice


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Was at the Kent lake Dam today and they are starting
to lower it a bit early this year.
The gate was down about 5 inches and the lake
about 3 so far with 33 inches to go.
This waters clear and cold coming down but not going to be real
noticeable this year without some rain.
Usually takes them about 2 weeks to lower,
then portage will drop 12 to 15 inches starting
around the 15th.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Toga said:


> Hehe it's funny how we look at cold and rain as a good thing. I got some weird looks from a co worker the other day after getting fired up on a weather report of cold and rainy weather..................too bad it keeps fizzling out before it hits us  I think we need to get a group together and do a rain dance.................or at least drink away our desire to chase steel for a day


I'm all for the rain dance thing. If it works I'll try just about anything! Of course your second idea may be a better one. :evil:


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe one of those Watershed Supervisors is a Steelheader and is getting a little sick of this crap too. 

It's good to know there will be some kind of water coming down . Only a few sprinkles predicted in the 10 day forecast. . Nights in the 30s and colder days forecasted though.

I posted the steps to the rain dance on the South West Forum a couple weeks ago. Let me repeat that it's nothing to play with. if you get it wrong, you can bring on the Apocalypse.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry Steelmon, I've been at the office for the last several days and can't find the "Turn on the rain" button. They must be hiding it from me.:sad:


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Steelmon said:


> I posted the steps to the rain dance on the South West Forum a couple weeks ago. Let me repeat that it's nothing to play with. if you get it wrong, you can bring on the Apocalypse.


 Looks like somebody isn't dancing to the steps of your rain dance, they must be doing the wind polka. You need to show us on youtube so everyone gets the rain dance right.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't hold your breath for that You Tube Demo.:lol:. I like to stay off the radar. No crave for fame here.


----------



## Hip-Wader (Oct 28, 2010)

Turn on the rain switch, raise the water level at least 18 inches for another 4 to 6 weeks get some good fall fishing in. Then bring on the ice. As far as the people who don't want that kind of weather. Hello you live in Michigan its inevitable winter is coming. Pack up and head south quick. We want your fishing spots. We don't need any grumpy old farts trying to spoil our winter wonderland lol.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I stopped at Huroc Park yesterday. The water was flowing much stronger. The bigger shad have been in for awhile, but yesterday there were a ton of the little bite size shad in there too. They were popping the surface all the way to Telegraph. That should bring some Walleye up, at least. Those little shad were all over the place a few weeks ago when they were catching Eyes in the park and I caught a nice one downstream. 

I saw some big Bows yesterday. unfortunately they were in the pond at Cabelas. Man they have some beauties in there. It made me a little , looking at them and not being able to do anything.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I think the same thing every time I see the fish at Bass Pro. Makes me want to hide in a tent until they close then jump out and catch some big fish. Just think, if they wouldn't taste like fish pellets you could cook them up right there in the store. And maybe even have a side of duck with them. :lol:


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

This is the wrong forum to talk about ice :yikes:. We old farts are smart enough to know we don't want ice on our Steelhead Streams. About 35 to 40 degrees day and night all winter would be ideal . No snow to trudge through and no shelf ice to deal with. That would make for some great winter fishing.


----------

